# Advice from those in the know!



## MrReynolds (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi guys, 

I'm currently working on a project that i hope will become a full time thing for me. If it does not then the start up costs are less than £300 so i can cut my losses!

I'm just wanting to know the best way of registering my business, the laws and regulations etc!

I have had a look online but considering i have never ran a business before, there is a lot of information and i have no idea where to start!

Does anyone know any good websites with the relevant 'easy to take in' information i may need?

Oh and it isn't detailing related.

Mike.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Are you going sole trader or Ltd mate?

You can PM me if you like, I'm an accountant .


----------



## MrReynolds (Jun 14, 2010)

Thank you! PM'D.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

You have a reply mate :thumb:


----------



## MrReynolds (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks mate,

Top advice, simple and concise!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

No problem mate :thumb:

If you need any further help feel free to ask.


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Get a room you two.


----------

